# New Hedgie



## TheHolyPeep (Nov 15, 2009)

Good evening!

About a week ago, I adopted a hedgehog from a rescue here in Houston. I was prepared for all manner of personalities, since I know that the trauma of moving from home-to-home and potential past abuse could make for a very touchy pin cushion.

To my surprise, though, my new hedgehog, Maple, is a slightly pudgy, curious and very, very friendly young man. 

I'm also brand new to this forum, so I thought I'd take this opportunity to say 'hello'! I hope to learn and grow from what I'm able to read here.

Meanwhile, Mr. Maple has just discovered the infamous toilet paper tube in his play pen nearby. Hee.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Welome to you and Mr. Maple!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC!

Kudos to you for adopting a hedgie in need of a home.


----------



## TheHolyPeep (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, and I was happy to. Most of my pets are rescues - comes from working for an SPCA at one time.

He still can't quite figure out the great outdoors, but I imagine he'll eventually learn to love it the more I take him out to wander. I need to get him exercising, though, as I don't think he's ever encountered a wheel before, courtesy of his previous home.


----------

